# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Chlorella. Klein algje, groot effect

## evitalien

Chlorella is een alg dat elke dag opnieuw levens verandert. Maar wat is Chlorella? Waarom praten er zoveel mensen over deze groene superfood?



Algje



Chlorella is een eencellig groen algje en is misschien wel één van het oudste organisme dat op aarde voorkomt. Fossielen laten zien dat chlorella 540 miljoen jaar geleden ook al op aarde was te vinden. De bouw van chlorella is ook de basis van andere levensvormen; chlorella levert eigenlijk de blauwdruk van alle planten die op het land te vinden zijn.



Overleven



Al duizenden jaren overleeft chlorella klimaatveranderingen, bacteriën, virussen, schimmels en milieuveranderingen. Het algje is een "survivor", hetgeen bewijst dat dit organisme zeer krachtig is.



Chlorella dankt zijn ongeëvenaarde overleving aan twee zeer ongebruikelijke eigenschappen:



De taaie celwand van chlorella in bijna onbreekbaar. De speciale bouw van de celwand heeft een unieke eigenschap: het is in staat om zware metalen, pesticiden en toxines (gifstoffen) aan zich te binden en af te voeren. Chlorella ruimt dan ook het lichaam op en heeft een sterk ontgiftende werking.
Chlorella kan zich zeer snel vermenigvuldigen. In 20 uur kan het zich verviervoudigen. De drijvende kracht achter de snelle reproductie is de chlorellagroeifactor (CGF). Deze CGF is opgebouwd uit DNA en RNA (nucleïdezuren) vitamines, mineralen, zes natuurlijke suikers en aminozuren.



Wat doet chlorella in het het lichaam?



leverancier van vitamines, mineralen en aminozuren
heeft een sterk ontgiftende werking (denk aan amalgaam!)
draagt zorg voor gezonde nagels, huid en haar
ondersteuning bij gewichtsvermindering
Chlorellagroeifactor vermeerdert de groeisnelheid van (goede) darmbacterie Lactobacillus met wel 400% en kan daarom ook gezien worden als probiotica.



Onderzoek bij fibromyalgie patiënten



Er is een pilotstudie verricht onder fibromyalgie patiënten. Gedurende 2 maanden gebruikten de deelnemers 10 gram of 100 ml op chlorella gebaseerde producten . Bij een flink aan fibromyalgie patiënten verminderde het aantal pijnpunten met 22%. De deelnemers ervoeren een verbetering in hun symptomen.

Een andere studie, maar dan onder 55 fibromyalgie patiënten, die exact dezelfde hoeveelheden chlorella gebruikten bevestigde bovenstaande resultaat.



Conclusie



Chlorella is een groen algje dat al duizenden jaren oud is. Het levert het lichaam voedingsstoffen, maar heeft ook een sterk ontgiftende werking. Bij fibromyalgie patiënten zou het het aantal pijnpunten verminderen en een verbetering van de klachten kunnen geven.

----------


## Flogiston

> Al duizenden jaren overleeft chlorella klimaatveranderingen, bacteriën, virussen, schimmels en milieuveranderingen. Het algje is een "survivor", hetgeen bewijst dat dit organisme zeer krachtig is.


Er zijn meerdere organismen die al zo lang bestaan. Wil je nu zeggen dat we die allemaal moeten gaan eten, omdat ze zo "krachtig" zouden zijn? En wil je zeggen dat lang bestaande organismen "krachtiger" zouden zijn dan andere organismen?

Als dat zo is, heb je het idee van de evolutie niet goed begrepen.





> De taaie celwand van chlorella in bijna onbreekbaar.


Dan zijn er twee mogelijkheden.

Ofwel kunnen wij de celwand van chlorella niet verteren. Als dat zo is, heeft het slikken van chlorella alleen zin als de celwand vooraf al kapot is gemaakt. Dat kan door chlorella tot een extreem fijn poeder te vermalen, of door het te koken.

Ofwel kunnen wij de celwand van chlorella wel verteren. Maar dan is er geen celwand meer, en kunnen wij dus niet meer profiteren van de beweerde positieve eigenschappen van die celwand.

Welke van de twee is het: kan de mens de celwand van chlorella wel verteren, of kan de mens die celwand niet verteren?





> [de celwand] is in staat om zware metalen, pesticiden en toxines (gifstoffen) aan zich te binden en af te voeren.


Een celwand kan niets afvoeren. Waarheen zou een celwand een gifstof moeten afvoeren?

Een celwand kan misschien wel gifstoffen aan zich binden. Dat lijkt me overigens niet waarschijnlijk, want dat zou betekenen dat chlorella in de natuur bedekt zou zijn met een dikke laag gebonden gifstoffen.

Nu maken we een verbinding met het vorige punt: de verteerbaarheid van de celwand. Als de celwand _niet_ verteerbaar is, blijft die celwand in de maag en de darmen, en wordt ze onverteerd uitgepoept. De celwand heeft dan geen gelegenheid eventuele gifstoffen te binden die zich in het lichaam hebben opgehoopt.

Als de celwand _wel_ verteerbaar is, wordt ze verteerd. De verteerde celwand verliest dan zijn gifstof-bindende eigenschappen.

Als je even doordenkt zie je dus al snel dat de celwand van chlorella geen gifstoffen zal afvoeren uit ons lichaam.





> Chlorella ruimt dan ook het lichaam op en heeft een sterk ontgiftende werking.


Zie hierboven. Dit klopt dus niet.





> Chlorella kan zich zeer snel vermenigvuldigen. [...] De drijvende kracht achter de snelle reproductie is de chlorellagroeifactor (CGF). Deze CGF is opgebouwd uit DNA en RNA (nucleïdezuren) vitamines, mineralen, zes natuurlijke suikers en aminozuren.


DNA en RNA worden in de maag verteerd. Er blijft niets van over.
Suikers worden door het bloed opgenomen.
Aminozuren zitten in elk eiwit. Dat is niets bijzonders.

Met andere woorden: als wij de celwand van chlorella kunnen verteren, blijft er in de maag niets over van die CGF. Als wij de celwand van chlorella niet kunnen verteren, blijft de CGF binnen die celwand zitten en hebben wij er niets aan.





> Wat doet chlorella in het het lichaam?
> leverancier van vitamines, mineralen en aminozuren


Alleen als wij de celwand kunnen verteren. Het is uit jouw tekst niet duidelijk of wij dat kunnen.





> heeft een sterk ontgiftende werking (denk aan amalgaam!)


Of die ontgiftende werking bestaat is maar zeer de vraag; zie hierboven.
Amalgaam is geen gif, dit in tegenstelling tot wat sommige paniekzaaiers beweren.





> draagt zorg voor gezonde nagels, huid en haar


Hoe dan?





> ondersteuning bij gewichtsvermindering


Hoe dan?





> Chlorellagroeifactor vermeerdert de groeisnelheid van (goede) darmbacterie Lactobacillus met wel 400% en kan daarom ook gezien worden als probiotica.


Hoe zou chlorella dat moeten doen?

Heb je trouwens onderzoeksresultaten die laten zien dat deze bewering klopt?





> Er is een pilotstudie verricht onder fibromyalgie patiënten.


Wie heeft die studie verricht, wanneer, en bij welk onderzoeksinstituut?
Kun je een verwijzing geven naar de publicatie van de resultaten van deze studie?





> Een andere studie, maar dan onder 55 fibromyalgie patiënten, die exact dezelfde hoeveelheden chlorella gebruikten bevestigde bovenstaande resultaat.


Dezelfde vragen als hierboven.

Flogiston

----------

